

Tim Draper Is Making a New Silicon Valley Reality Show - mtviewdave
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/08/tim-draper-is-making-a-new-silicon-valley-reality-show/

======
zeruch
This is inane. Most of us aren't that interesting, and those that are
generally are also smart enough to do it without broadcasting it to the
universe.

------
dasil003
Being on a reality show and building a successful company are mutually
incompatible activities.

Even on the slim chance that someone was able to pull it off, the very fact
that they made a decision to apply to a reality show is a strong indicator
that their decision-making radar is not up to snuff for the grueling task of
building a company.

------
mchannon
I think a lot of the remarks here are missing the sheer genius of the move.
I've worked with some truly zany people in this space who were as close to
living cartoons as anyone else I've met.

Not that I'd ever hire any of them, but they were good for sheer shock value-
exactly what reality shows deliver.

As long as you cast enough of these personalities, aimed for a production
value in excess of the capitalization of the startup, and weren't expecting
anything but a spectacular failure in the business sense, then there's no
reason this wouldn't be moderately successful as an entertainment venture.

